# Mail chez OVH



## BAZOOKA (29 Avril 2004)

Salut,
Est-ce que quelqu'un utilisant Mail pour ses...Mails et étant hébergé chez OVH, pourrait me filer un coup de main pour configurer la réception de mes comptes POP sur ...Mail (je sais je me répéte)
La Hotline n'a pas l'air trés calée sur Mac et moi je cale un peu ....
Thanxalot !


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

euh, c'est quoi le problème ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mon nom de domaine hébergé chez OVH est 64asa.net
voir ici avant ce soir


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

la vieille a dit:
			
		

> euh, c'est quoi le problème ?



Sûr que ta question n'est pas un modèle de précision...


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

le vieux a dit:
			
		

> Sûr que ta question n'est pas un modèle de précision...



t'es sûr ?


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

mère saint Denis -9.3 staïle a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr ?



J'ai un doute!


----------



## cecil (29 Avril 2004)

Bonsoir,

   La configuration Mail se fait simplement en remplissant un compte avec les parametres fournis par OVH.

un exemple quand même : 

type de compte : pop

description du compte : ce que vous voulez
Adresse électronique : nom@domaine.tld
Nom complet : votre nom
Serveur de réception : pop3.domaine.tld
Nom d'utilisateur : nom%domaine.tld
Mot de passe : *******
Serveur smtp : celui de votre fournisseur d'acces qui doit être du type : smtp.fournisseur.tld



-nom : votre dénomination de boite mail
-domaine : votre nom de domaine
-tld : Top Level Domain : extension ou suffixe eprimant le type de domaine. ex : .com / .net / .info etc

Je tiens a vous rappeler que un exemple du même type apparais en grisé dans le formulaire, lorsque vous ouvrez un nouveau compte dans l'application mail pour le remplir.

Sinon reportez vous à l'aide Mac dans la barre des menus.


Voilà. A+


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> La configuration Mail se fait simplement en remplissant un compte avec les parametres fournis par OVH.
> 
> ...



en gros, il suffisait de regarder mon lien


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> en gros, il suffisait de regarder mon lien


Oui, mais la reconnaissance vocale sur les images, c'est pas encore au point.


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

bzzzz bzzzz a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la reconnaissance vocale sur les images, c'est pas encore au point.



c'est un problème d'autofocus ça ! je comprends qu'Arno préfère la mise au point _manuelle_ !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est un problème d'autofocus ça ! je comprends qu'Arno préfère la mise au point _manuelle_ !!



Si ça c'est pas une private de chez private...!!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] euh, c'est quoi le problème ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon bah j'enlève hein !


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bon bah j'enlève hein !



Oui, c'est plus la peine, cecil a tout bien expliqué !!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

drelin drelin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est plus la peine, cecil a tout bien expliqué !!











t'es sûr ?


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2004)

BAZOOKA a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Est-ce que quelqu'un utilisant Mail pour ses...Mails et étant hébergé chez OVH, pourrait me filer un coup de main pour configurer la réception de mes comptes POP sur ...Mail (je sais je me répéte)
> La Hotline n'a pas l'air trés calée sur Mac et moi je cale un peu ....
> Thanxalot !



a tu lu  cette page ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> t'es sûr ?



Sûr sûr sûr de chez sûr !!


----------



## BAZOOKA (30 Avril 2004)

ça y est ,
ça a l'air de fonctionner merci alèm pour le screenshot et a cecil pour la précision. ( et aux G.O pour l'animation bien entendu...)
Je remarque quand même que les mails mettent vraiment beaucoup de temps a arriver chez ovh ? Chez Wanadoo c'est quasi immédiat et là j'ai envoyé un mail test hier a 15 h00 sur ma boîte ovh. Mail ne l'a récupéré ce matin que vers 6h00
Est-ce bien raisonnable ? je me permet de vous la poser cette question...


----------



## turnover (30 Avril 2004)

1/ ça dépend de quel hébergement tu as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/ Ils font des travaux actuellement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3/ D'habitude ça va beaucoup plus vite que wanadoo


----------



## BAZOOKA (30 Avril 2004)

Peut-être les travaux
Qui sait


----------



## macnaute (1 Mai 2004)

En tous les cas, moi j'adore.... et avec leur anti-virus et anti-spam je suis beaucoup plus zen qu'avec Wanadoo (qui intègre un mini-anti-virus dans le cadre de sa gestion de nom de domaine avec lerelaisinternet) et surtout qu'avec ifrance, mon coup de coeur d'il y a quelques années mais que je pense abandonner bientôt !

Chez OVH depuis 1 mois - Mais les webmails multilingues (Horde), j'adore... c'était justement ce que je cherchais !


----------

